# 2008 Roubaix Elite Compact vs. 2008 Roubaix Compact



## Desert Heat (Feb 13, 2008)

My first post so bear with me - I test rode a couple of 2008 Roubaix yesterday and fell in love. I haven't ridden seriously in about 15 years and want to get back into longer rides and centuries (kids are now grown, so I have time on my hands). 

I have 2 options from my favorite local dealer - the standard Roubaix with the Al and CF combo frame for $1400 or the Elite with the full CF frame for $1750. I'm good with the 105's. The standard seemed to be more comfortable with the more upright seat post than the Elite's laid back seat post style, but with adjustments I'm sure I can get a close fit.

I'm primarily looking for input regarding the frames. I'm not experienced enough to notice that much of a difference on a quick 30 minute ride and $350 is $350. Any advise as to a full CF frame's benefits/drawbacks compared to the combo frame would be helpful. Things like durability, ride comfort, stability are of concern. I'm 43 years old, 5'9" and about 180lbs - with absolutely no desire to race, if that makes a difference. Thanks!!


----------



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2006)

*Plan for Success*

You have been off the bike a while but have some background. I would advise going with the full Carbon, because as you get addicted to cycling again, especially if you want to ride long distances, at some point you will want to upgrade. Compents are easier to upgrade than a pricey frame...so go full Carbon. The comfort level is worth it. Durabilty is the same, but the weight savings is a hugh benefit. I would go for the one time purchase rather than short change myself and wish I had upgraded about August when you have your form back.

DK


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Durability is not an issue. That's why I bought Specialized when I went for my first full carbon bike. With the lifetime frame warrenty, I'm not worried about how long carbon will hold up.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Using your criteria, both bikes will serve you well. As you said, the difference in fit between the Std and Elite can be neutralized with an adjustment or swapping seat posts.

Regarding the frames and comfort, you mentioned not seeing a difference, so in essence there is no difference. If you feel a little unsure of your first impressions, ride both again back to back (preferably with the fit adjusted) and see if you perceive any difference. You may not.

I disagree with both Dave and jd regarding the durability of carbon vs aluminum. In the event of an impact, carbon may crack while aluminum may scratch or dent, like steel. Now, jd seems to think this is a non issue because of Spec's lifetime warranty. Trouble is, it's 'limited' meaning there are many exclusions - one of which is impacts, another, dropping the bike (that never happens, right?), so if durability is an issue for you, there's a slight advantage with aluminum. And if I had to guess, the weight of the bikes is within 1/2 lb. - not 'huge', as suggested.

There are my thoughts. Agree/ disagree as you wish, but the bottom line is it's your money and you living with the bike, so your opinion matters most.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> I disagree with both Dave and jd regarding the durability of carbon vs aluminum. In the event of an impact, carbon may crack while aluminum may scratch or dent, like steel. Now, jd seems to think this is a non issue because of Spec's lifetime warranty. Trouble is, it's 'limited' meaning there are many exclusions - one of which is impacts, another, dropping the bike (that never happens, right?), .


Point taken. I was thinking of major frame failure. I seen it happen. I've seen my LBS replace several frames from both Specialized & Trek. I don't want to ride a cracked carbon frame, but niether do I trust aluminum with a nice scratch or dent.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jd3 said:


> Point taken. I was thinking of major frame failure. I seen it happen. I've seen my LBS replace several frames from both Specialized & Trek. I don't want to ride a cracked carbon frame, but niether do I trust aluminum with a nice scratch or dent.


Agreed. I primarily wanted to point out the main difference (as I saw it) between the two materials. There is some carbon on the aluminum frame as well, but nothing major.


----------



## Desert Heat (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback! 

I have a couple of major personality flaws that make it a tough call. I somehow find it fiendishly pleasurable to out-ride someone who's on a bike that costs 5x what I paid for mine. (or maybe its my ego relying on the "lesser bike" excuse to justify why that rarely happens.) To balance that disfunctional trait, if I do choose to spend somewhere between $1.5 - 2K, and later learn that my money could have been better spent on a better - more comfortable, lighter, reliable - bike, I'll anguish over it for months, ultimately dumping the first bike on eBay (or whatever), losing a bundle buying the second bike. Psycho-therapy needed? Most likely. Instead I'll have another beer and some cheers.

Here's my take on the specifics - rode the Roubaix first and it fit like a glove. Could sit on it for hours. Rode the Elite next, and was back within a minute to adjust the saddle to get it closer to the handlebars. To make matters quick, we just swapped the saddle/post with the Roubaix. Took it out and noticed no/little difference, but I was on very new pavement the entire time.

Back in the shop, I couldn't tell a difference in weight. Without the exact weight spec, the dealer said it was only ounces and both were surely under 20lbs. He did make me a bit of a better deal on the Elite - $150 off their asking price (msrp or about), however he was only going to knock $50 off the standard model. I'm still stumped. Surely another test ride is in the works...

I am interested in feedback regarding how much better a CF frame smooths things out vs. the aluminum/carbon frame on the rougher stuff. There just wasn't any to be found. (I live in a very new part of town.) That may be the biggest seller for the carbon fiber price difference with everything else being relatively close.


----------



## Danolink (Nov 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


DaveK said:


> You have been off the bike a while but have some background. I would advise going with the full Carbon, because as you get addicted to cycling again, especially if you want to ride long distances, at some point you will want to upgrade. Compents are easier to upgrade than a pricey frame...so go full Carbon. The comfort level is worth it. Durabilty is the same, but the weight savings is a hugh benefit. I would go for the one time purchase rather than short change myself and wish I had upgraded about August when you have your form back.
> 
> DK


+1 I have an 07 Roubaix comp with compact gearing Full CF frame.. Just came off a 05 Specialized Sequoia. 54cm on both. The geometry is very similiar, the full CF frame is much smoother.


----------



## Danolink (Nov 21, 2007)

DaveK said:


> You have been off the bike a while but have some background. I would advise going with the full Carbon, because as you get addicted to cycling again, especially if you want to ride long distances, at some point you will want to upgrade. Compents are easier to upgrade than a pricey frame...so go full Carbon. The comfort level is worth it. Durabilty is the same, but the weight savings is a hugh benefit. I would go for the one time purchase rather than short change myself and wish I had upgraded about August when you have your form back.
> 
> DK


+1 I have an 07 Roubaix comp with compact gearing Full CF frame.. Just came off a 05 Specialized Sequoia. 54cm on both. The geometry is very similiar, the full CF frame is much smoother.


----------



## emetski (Nov 26, 2007)

*Go Carbon Fiber*

I know many riders that have moved from AL to CF and I can't think of one that has gone from CF back to AL.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The only difference between you and I is, once I see a cyclist ahead of me I want to overtake, no matter what they're riding. Personality flaw? Nah, just a competitive spirit.

The pricing on the two bikes is getting a little muddled. I didn't follow you once you introduced the $150/ $50 discounts. But, if the full CF bike is within $150 of the Al/ CF bike, I too would say go with full CF. In the long run and on longer rides, it'll more than pay for itself. This assumes the fit on the bike is where you want/ need it to be, because that''s more important than frame materials.


----------



## Desert Heat (Feb 13, 2008)

I guess I muddled it with the discounts. I wanted to point out that my LBS gave a deeper discount off msrp on the Elite. $150 off the Elite's price vs $50 off the standard's price. The difference is $350 between the two. $1750 for the Elite vs $1400 for the standard Roubaix. From what I'm hearing here, you all recommend the full carbon frame of the Elite over the aluminum/carbon frame of the standard Roubaix. That's likely the direction I'll go.

Oh, and I too like to overtake any other biker (except maybe my wife/kids), however it's so much sweeter when I'm riding a steel bike with inexpensive components and the other biker's on a $5K custom built fancy composite Dura-ace job. ;-))) Big grin factor, although now that I'm getting older, my butt hurts. Time to move into 21st century technology. There's surely a reason I'm one of the last few hold-outs humping around on a metal frame...but no longer!

Thanks again for the advice from everyone!!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Desert Heat said:


> There's surely a reason I'm one of the last few hold-outs humping around on a metal frame...


That would make two of us. I'm 55 yrs old and riding a 1990 Serotta (steel). 
Good luck to you.


----------



## dnelon (Feb 27, 2008)

I am a new rider (started riding in July '07) and after a fair amount of time spent looking I went with the Specialized Comp Compact all CF. I ended up spending >3X what I intended but that's not a new story I'm sure! In the end I can say little compared to these folks here other than I love the bike and have no complaints or regrets.


----------



## scottb344 (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm really excited-- I am 6'6" and I thought I was going to have to build a custom bike (or buy the Roubaix Expert in 64cm), but I went for a fitting on the Roubaix Elite in the 61cm by a Specialized certified fitter and was EXTREMELY comfortable on the Roubaix by the time I was done. I must say, the 61cm Roubaix is much more like other bikes' 63-64cm model. For the most part, they typically have the same top tube lenght - 60cm, which the Roubaix has.

My bike comes on Monday... I can't wait. I ordered the compact. The shop I got it from wants $1900 for it, but I told them the other big local shop had it for $1750, so I think they are going to honor that price.


----------



## BlurRoubaix (Jan 8, 2005)

I own 1 of each. I ride a Roubaix as a winter bike and a Roubaix Expert as my nice weather rig. There is no comparison in my mind, the carbon bike is a much nicer ride for me. I would urge you to go with the Carbon bike and test the 54cm for size. 

Good luck!


----------



## Desert Heat (Feb 13, 2008)

scottb344 said:


> I'm really excited-- I am 6'6" and I thought I was going to have to build a custom bike (or buy the Roubaix Expert in 64cm), but I went for a fitting on the Roubaix Elite in the 61cm by a Specialized certified fitter and was EXTREMELY comfortable on the Roubaix by the time I was done. I must say, the 61cm Roubaix is much more like other bikes' 63-64cm model. For the most part, they typically have the same top tube lenght - 60cm, which the Roubaix has.
> 
> My bike comes on Monday... I can't wait. I ordered the compact. The shop I got it from wants $1900 for it, but I told them the other big local shop had it for $1750, so I think they are going to honor that price.



Congrats on the purchase! I did go with the Elite and am very satisfied with the purchase. I've had the exact experience regarding size on this model. I'm only 5'9", but my old bike was a 56cm. On the Roubaix, the 54cm fit the best. Good luck with the new ride!


----------



## Magpie (Sep 13, 2004)

*Fit of Elite vs. base*

Can someone please elaborate on the difference in fit between the base and Elite? I'm selling an 06 Tarmac and getting an 07 Roubaix because of back pain. I've ridden a base aluminum Roubaix twice for nearly an hour each time and had no pain. I was going to get it, but then a different store listed a Roubaix Elite for $1350, and a base for $1099. The original LBS was charging $1250 for the base, so I though I'd might as well go with carbon. But, I need to be sure the Elite is just as comfortable for my back as the base. So, how are the two different? The geometries are exactly the same. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jsf1993 (Jul 3, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Can someone please elaborate on the difference in fit between the base and Elite? I'm selling an 06 Tarmac and getting an 07 Roubaix because of back pain. I've ridden a base aluminum Roubaix twice for nearly an hour each time and had no pain. I was going to get it, but then a different store listed a Roubaix Elite for $1350, and a base for $1099. The original LBS was charging $1250 for the base, so I though I'd might as well go with carbon. But, I need to be sure the Elite is just as comfortable for my back as the base. So, how are the two different? The geometries are exactly the same. Any help is appreciated.


I own the '07 base as well as an '07 Pro. The Pro is significantly more comfortable, especially on chip seal surfaces. My guess is that the Elite, as a carbon frame, will also be more comfortable than the base Roubaix. I ride a 56 (L) in both; the fit is a bit different - but not materially different. Go for the Elite, especially as it is only $100 more than the price of the base. To me, this is a "no-brainer."


----------



## Magpie (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the response, seems like a no-brainer to me too but I don't want to make an expensive mistake. I re-read my original post and saw that I forgot to mention...my concern arose when I read the original post in this thread and there was disussion of differences in the seat post causing differences in fit. Can you comment on that? Thanks again.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

The seat post for the two models are different and may have different set-backs. I couldn't find the exact specs. But that shouldn't matter. I wouldn't let a $40 seat post sway my decision from a full carbon frame to an aluminum one. I have the seat post that's on the Elite on my '06 Roubaix Expert. It's not super-light, but it's a pretty nice seat post. As for durability, I've got ~ 11,000 miles on the same bike, have crashed it more times than I care to admit/remember, and it's still going strong. Even though I have an '08 Tarmac SL, I still ride my trusty ol' Roubaix at least once a week. You want the carbon.  I occasionally pull out my Allez to remind of just how much I like my Roubaix and Tarmac.


----------



## jsf1993 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Fully Agree*

I couldn't agree more with your comments.

As for seat posts, I believe that the base Roubaix has a zero offset seatpost and my Pro has a seven degree offset. I'm not certain, but I think that the offset is the same for both the base and the Elite. Regardless, don't let that dictate your decision.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree with Dr. John and jsf, don't let the seatposts dictate the model you buy. The Roubaix is equipped with a zero setback seatpost whereas the Elite post has a setback (don't know the degree).

That given, the bike shop should be willing to let you test ride the chosen model with both seatposts, fitting you beforehand. I suspect that the fit using the zero offset can be duplicated with the setback post, with that post having the added advantage of adjustment to KOPS in the future.


----------



## Magpie (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks very much for the responses, it is appreciated. You're all confirming what I already thought, just want to be sure I'm not missing anything. What's KOPS?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Thanks very much for the responses, it is appreciated. You're all confirming what I already thought, just want to be sure I'm not missing anything. What's KOPS?


Knee over pedal spindle. Making sure the bike is level, with your feet in 9 and 3 position, drop a plumb line from the front of your knee (the one in 9 position). If it intersects the pedal spindle, you've got KOPS. It's not gospel, but a good starting point for that contact point on a bike. I prefer mine back a CM or so, but everyone's different.


----------



## Desert Heat (Feb 13, 2008)

I couldn't get the seatpost on the Elite to feel the same as the seatpost on the base model no matter how much I pulled it forward (for whatever reason) so my LBS allowed me to swap them out. 

The previous poster was correct in that the Elite's post has an offset and the base model's does not. The reason I was able to swap it with no problems is that the Elite's post is all cf, while the base model's is a cf/cromoly mix - definitely a bit heavier (and cheaper). Someone there will get a base model with a better seat post...


----------

